# Intimidator Customs shop



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Im borrowing the idea from everyone that has 1 thread for their cars an will start posting all mine in one thread instead of multiple
To start this off, Lets have a look at the new Intimidator Limited edition NO PAINT resin cast. I kinda like these !!!!!!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Next I had to take a couple pics of the stang in natural light so here we go 


















Not the best pics to show the color, was hard to get a good angle with the sun going down


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Ics*

It's great to see a new shop open in these difficult economical times!!! The guys at "ICS" seem to be off to a good start, with custom painting and custom fab work :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope the work holds up with more customs...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Another shop is always cool!!*

It's always great to see a new shop open for business!!!! That mustang is going to look good in any light..:thumbsup: And the paintless bodies is a cool idea!  I'm itchin' to get my molding supplies and start doing some bodies myself, and these just make it more so!!!! Best of luck to ICS!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good plan Kevin. Another new channel on "slot-a-vision".

My stuff was always scattered all over the place. Randy came along and kinda started the run on thread and I of couse said, "duh! Why didnt I think of that long ago?!"

I've always felt that it really helps maintain continuity.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Well the boys decided to head out back to the Intimidator Salvage yard an came up with an interesting concept for a tyco wheelie car. The boys found an nice 57 chevy front an rear end from a broke resin cast an a tyco regal that had been butchered by the previous owner an decided to graft the peices to the regal, Here is where they are ATM

Kevin


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*I C S*

Glad, to see NEW shop opening and another new thread to follow. Kevin, great custom paint on the Stang and nice grafting job on the Regal-Chevy wheelie car. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see that one painted! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Man with all these grafting builds, I gotta send the boys back to school, to take some classes. It's hard to keep up with you guys!!! Wow, a midyear 57&1/2 Regal. Great work...RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

The "easter egg" cars I posted in another thread were painted that way for a reason....... "Easter Eggs" ala Black light:woohoo:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I pulled up the previous post and suddenly started hearing Ina Godda Da Vida...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thanks Resin!!*

Great soundtrack for this message!! I can't wait to see a hippy dippy swirly paint job in flourescent!!! Go ahead, Kevin!! I still don't have the bodies or the paint to try mine, and I'm dying to see how they look... Just remember..warm water and the thinner the wire you use to swirl the paint, the thinner the bands will be. Too much swirling and it'll start to blend the colors. Good luck, and post results!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Great soundtrack for this message!! I can't wait to see a hippy dippy swirly paint job in flourescent!!! Go ahead, Kevin!! I still don't have the bodies or the paint to try mine, and I'm dying to see how they look... Just remember..warm water and the thinner the wire you use to swirl the paint, the thinner the bands will be. Too much swirling and it'll start to blend the colors. Good luck, and post results!!!
> 
> UtherJoe


I wish I could All my florecents are acyrilcs, Im gonna have to buy some in testors enamels


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Alright another fun thread...*

Love the Neon Glow cars in black light and the Wheelie car is looking good also....will be back.

Bob...Great stuff here...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok the 57 grand national is still on the back burner when I didn't like the color I painted it the first time I stripped it an repainted it. When stripping all the strips didn't come off an After resanding I thought I had them smooth enough so you couldn't see them in the repaint. WRONG!!!! so Now i need to wet sand an repaint.
The Saleen is another story, after the paint fish eyeing the first two paint jobs I had the third looking sweet, A nice candy orange(Bob...I LOVE HOOTERS....Zilla would have loved the color due to it being close match to hooters orange).Well bring it upstairs to sit on my desk an dry.......... I DROP IT on CARPET !!!!!!!!!!!! *@$&*[email protected]*$*^&*^%@.........*&%#&@(<<< Won't subject you to the words I used ) Anyway it has been restriped an primed an needing a little more sanding. I think Im being cursed to not have a Saleen I cast, coach has the only finished Saleen Ive made :thumbsup:. Im not in a hurry to get back to those 2 ATM
This caught my eye while downstairs, A 57 nightglow tyco that had been decapitated. HUMMMMMMMMMM Chopped an Lowered 57(will be posting it in the lowering thread as well )!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here are the pics of what I have to work with look at all that room with a chassis on I have to work with. This should be 1 LOW 57 !!!...... To Be continued


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Look at that back bumper!!!!*

Attention Tom Lowe!!!! Do you see that back bumper??? That's a hayl of alot closer than that gargantuan thing you released!!!! This should prove interesting!!! There is pleny-o -slamming room on that puppy!!! :thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Some "black max" ca glue to hold the back part of the roof pillars I had left then skimmed with that famous "goop". Front pillars I cut a piece of the area the pipes use to attact to that I removed an "gooped" inside the body an will put a few more coats of "goop" to build up the material I can mold into a front pillar. Now time to sit an cure


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Attention Tom Lowe!!!! Do you see that back bumper??? That's a hayl of alot closer than that gargantuan thing you released!!!! This should prove interesting!!! There is pleny-o -slamming room on that puppy!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> UtherJoe


Yeah this Puppy is slammed...Sweet! goop te goop de dah Go For It!

Bob...This is a good looking 57 Chevy build...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Can't wait to see this chop top finished!!! RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That's gonna look bad when you get that paint on her! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GO GO GO!!! 

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

That is one low roof :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like it.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> I pulled up the previous post and suddenly started hearing Ina Godda Da Vida...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xfaA_9ycD8&feature=related


yeah where's my strobe candle...guess it is with my lava lamp


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I discovered "Goop" WILL attack certain Tyco plastics, The glow in the dark bodies. Using a bottle of "goop" as weight to hold the roof in place leaked some, An ill be darned it softened the plastic. This is a good thing though, Roof needs more work now but I can "goop" it 
So the 57 sits to cure an onto a new project in the meantime. A true custom!! I love this body style of the HW i stripped for the rims an motor an wanted one to fit a slot car. After a few days of strene "gooping" an a little sanding here is where im at. This will fit a tyco slimline, but I still have lots to do. Im doing this in 2 pieces so I can mold a piece around the traction magnets


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Want one!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice Rat Bomb truck and sorry to hear about the 57 GLITCH. I know it will all work out so, will keep stopping in from time to time to see what's new.

Bob...trucks are cool...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

cant wait to see the truck done!!

Wes


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

The 57 is doing great, still curing an was able to sand the "goop" off

Truck is going together smoothly an will post pics of it soon 

After stewing a couple weeks I repainted the Saleen again.... WOOHOOO SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!! This has the making of a Hooters car!!!! Now to find some Hooter decals


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes that color!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Saleen + Hooters = Winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> After stewing a couple weeks I repainted the Saleen again.... WOOHOOO SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!! This has the making of a Hooters car!!!! Now to find some Hooter decals


Goodwrenchintimidator,

Looks great and PM me your adress so, I can send you those HTERS decals.

Bob...like the way you think...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking Saleen. Cool color.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

win43 said:


> Great looking Saleen. Cool color.












yes it is...


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

TY guys, Its "color by Boyd" orange pearl. 

An Bob TY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you have a pm :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the Rat Rod, still lots of work left but I'm in no hurry to screw it up :freak: so Ill take my time LOL. 
Also a couple HW's that may make it into a rubber mold, I love the Studebaker an the old 50's chevy truck, The truck will take some work to fit on a chassis if I decide to mold it. Ill have to shorten the bed to make a stock wb line up


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTT!!! anything with tyco!! I like!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i want the truck that thing is bad a-------
make a great drag truck
i already have a motor for it


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

mahorsc said:


> i want the truck that thing is bad a-------
> make a great drag truck
> i already have a motor for it


Once its done it will be cast as a resin :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking stuff.!!! I agree that is one cool looking truck.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

I like the Boyd colors.
Great looking paint work GW.
Can't wait to see the truck done..


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

How come those Saleens look so good in Boyd colors? I did mine in ChaZoom Teal.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Hooters Saleen thanks to Bob...The most AWSOME....zilla for sending me the hooters decals an quite a few others. TY again Bob

Well the curse of the Saleen continues, Had it looking all spiffy an super nice, decals done an decided lets Krylon clear this bad boy as I have use this before on "Acrylic" painted cars with great results.But Noooooooo not on enamel cars. I learned my lesson it crinkled the paint  But here is a shot you cant see the crinkling to bad. Doing this hobby is always a learning experience. I learned NOT to clear coat enamels with Krylon this time :freak: Live an learn. And to think I just purchased some Model Masters gloss clear lacquer but am wondering if I can shoot that over enamels now . Anyone know???

Kevin


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> How come those Saleens look so good in Boyd colors? I did mine in ChaZoom Teal.


Yes they do


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

On another note, The chopped 57 had a hole cut in the hood an a piece of styrene gooped in and a motor has been located for the hole

The rat rod truck has had the inner body ground for the chassis with traction mags in place an the roof has had some profiling done


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Another soon to be rat rod pickemup  Thanks to a HW"Crashers" plastic truck that donated its motor for the 57. The body was to tight for a chassis in the front, so after a little heating with a heat gun an pushing it over a chassis and making sure it looked ok we have this. These where on sale for $1 at Wal mart so I got 4 total but 3 different ones that had nice motors that would work for HO


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Things are shaping up with the 57 and the rat rod!! Tempo's look cool on that crasher! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Love that Hooters Saleen...*

Kevin,

You are very welcome for the Hters decals and glad you got to use them on such a nice body. Looks Great!








[/QUOTE]

Hey try some Future Floor Covering from your local grocery or Home Depot store. It goes on clear and is self leveling. If you put some on this body via brush or dip it might just make things smooth out.

I brush all my bodies that have decals because, if I dip the decals tend to move or fall off in the dip process. I have been using decal set on all my decals lightly so, when I do brush on the Future it doesn't move the decals around.

Nice work on the trucks and Chevy. Will definitely keep checking back.

Bob...Hters makes you happy...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hooter's and Genuine Draft.........anyone else see the humor in this

Great looking Saleen Kevin.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

would that be a "cold draft"?????  :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> would that be a "cold draft"?????  :thumbsup:


Not quite :freak:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone interested in some resin cast motors??? $2 a pop sound fair????


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*resin cast motors*

I would like a few. They look good :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

LTjet said:


> I would like a few. They look good :thumbsup:


PM me how many

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Well things have been busy at the shop. The 57 got mounted to a chassis, It will sit the height you see. Adding the side pipes will make it look even lower




















The rat rod pick up starting getting shapped. Still soft from the gooping and I regooped the roof to try an round it more










A new edition is the pikes peak takoma resin cast I make turned drag truck. Going to add a styrene front air dam to the front but ran out of 5 min jb weld










And the 57 regal got painted mango orange


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Looking great, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking stuff.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Looking great Goodwrench. :thumbsup:
I'm diggin the new twist on the Regal. Super cool.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I gotta try some of that mango orange!!! Looking good Goodwrench...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*These are all regal nice...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I gotta try some of that mango orange!!! Looking good Goodwrench...RM


Nah, nah, nah Mr. Hilltop I have some and you don't.:lol:

Yeah that car looks great and it's not just because, of the orange. Nice work on that man!

Bob...nah, nah, nah...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

well the guys have been busy in the shop with a 67 blown AW vette. Painted color change green to gold to purple(the camera flash dont show the real color of the green so first pic is no flash)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool flop on the paint Kevin!


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Yeah, it's difficult to photograph those chameleon colors. That's a good body to use it on because the lines on the car can make it look like a two- or three-tone even though it isn't. Great job!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Now this Vette has my attention...great color, eeeeer, uuuuum colors!!!!!!*

Kevin,

That Vette paint job just makes me wish for summer and Phsssssssssssssssshing again. Dang that is nice looking and the engine with the red Pops. Gotta love that...

Bob...Hmmmmm you sent me one of these...hmmmmmmmmmm...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, an Yes I did Bob. Cant wait to see what the zilla shop does to it!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, Cool color changer indeed!!! Is that spray can or airbrush??? RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

its airbrush, http://www.spazstix.com/index.php I think they have rattle can sprays now


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Check this out. Chrome from a spray can. Wonder how good it looks in person. If it's half as good as their pic, gonna have to give it a try. Anyone try this stuff yet? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr

http://www.spazstix.com/xcart/home.php?cat=300


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I use the airbrush chrome,, LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! An Yes RR, It does look like that once sprayed


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That vette came out awesome!! It's certainly not the easiest masking job with the blower attached... and the bumpers too!! Top notch detailing all the way around!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: The reflection of the blower on the hood in the side shot tells all!!!! Awesome!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

slotcarman12078 said:


> That vette came out awesome!! It's certainly not the easiest masking job with the blower attached... and the bumpers too!! Top notch detailing all the way around!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: The reflection of the blower on the hood in the side shot tells all!!!! Awesome!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I cheated, I carefully removed all those parts , All the chrome pieces where dipped in my chrome spaz stix paint, They was to small to try an hold to airbrush


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I have all the color change paints an love them, These I have not tried yet but I may have to get some http://www.spazstix.com/xcart/home.php?cat=348


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

However you did it, the results are flawless and were well worth the effort!! Removal without messing the parts or the body is not an easy feat either!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice work,and thanks for the paint links!looks way better than the one i did!(mind you that was my first,so brush painting it was!details are good,finish sucks!i am gonna have tp pay closer attention to dust in the air and whatnot.can't seem to get a smooth finish...)great looking vette,once again!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

This is the spaz stix color change purple to blue dusted with holographix paint from the xmass exchange. Coach ended up with this car


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

slotnewbie69 said:


> !i am gonna have tp pay closer attention to dust in the air and whatnot.can't seem to get a smooth finish


Oh that car has some dust as well , you cant see it in the pics, its not bad but its there, I hold the car up an down as I am painting so I minimize the dust.
I'm gonna build a small paint room to start painting in out of a cardboard box an put a small pc fan as an exhaust fan in it with a filter. Plexiglas front so I can see what I'm doing an holes in the side just big enough for my arms to stick in the box. This should eliminate most dust


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking Vette Good. :thumbsup::thumbsup:. Love the color changing paint.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> I cheated, I carefully removed all those parts , All the chrome pieces where dipped in my chrome spaz stix paint, They was to small to try an hold to airbrush


I did the same thing on mine using Alclad II.:thumbsup:

NICE job on the paint. That is a sweet lookin' 'Vette.

I bookmarked that site and will have to order from them soon.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Well haven't had much slot car time lately due to helping my fiancee with our import business in South Africa an figuring out what I have to sell to rent my house out for a soon to come move to South Africa, but I have piddled a little when I get the chance.Only bad thing about SA... no HO slots there . They have larger scale but not a one HO that I saw. Im gonna have to change that.
One rat rod is almost done needs painting possible, may keep it the way it is
57 has been primed an needing another coat 
an the drag truck has been sanded an ready for primer


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

few pics of SA from my last trips. The snake pic is of a baby cobra, wanted to bring him home LOL. The mountain is Table mountain, the right side they call the man in the mountain


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

cool pictures of beach !! wow.. 

your rat rod is looking good! did you do that flame job??? 

Wes


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

WesJY said:


> cool pictures of beach !! wow..
> 
> your rat rod is looking good! did you do that flame job???
> 
> Wes


SA is a beautiful country. I took over 400 pics my first trip and a aditional 300+ my second trip

No the rat road was allready painted that way, Its a HW plastic "crashers" body


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

i have to agree with you about SA!!! wow.. 

Wes


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

here is a link to alot of my pics http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesh...pa&Uy=n5a52y&Ux=0&UV=429187587251_65743280614 It will take a few mins to load


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

wow! i like the one with monkeys on the white car haha.. 

nice pictures man! 

Wes


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

that was at Cape of Good Hope, the baboons lick the salt off the cars


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Got a little time an the boys put a quick paint job on one of the rat rods. This changes color from gold, orange purple an red


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That paint changes good...Is that some of the spray can color change paint??? I noticed it at the auto store, just didn't know how it would work...RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

its airbrush, http://www.spazstix.com/index.php. Pics don't do it justic. Its very had to get a good pic without being in natural light


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is some crazy cool paint!!! I really need to get me some now!! Dang that came out good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

awesome paint job !! i ll have to learn how to do it one day!! 

Wes


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Hobby Talk custom Tyco


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very cool idea!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I cant take credit for the shopping cart idea, but the Hobby talk advertising for it I can . This one is listed on fleabay, May bring in more people to HT I hope. I stuck some of custom my lvl 42 neo traction mags in it to make it stick like glue to the track


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i was gonna say you must need stronger mags to keep it in the slot with the high cg...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

aww man what a sweet cart!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Hobby Talk custom Tyco


So, would you call that a TY-Go-Cart?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great shots from SA! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hobby Talk shopping cart is a great idea...*

When I first saw this it just made me smile.  Nice slot cart!

This kinda reminds me of the Racing Wheel Chair Gannys slot car set posted a while back. RALMAO

I am soooooooooooooooo hungry right now and will probably end up dreaming about grocery shopping for snacks tonight. Then the nightmare of seeing the reciept....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 

Bob...hey kids don't hang on the cart or you'll get hurt...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

New Intimidator Die cast conversion, everyone need a bulldozer for track construction. This sits on a solid rivet t jet chassis


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOL!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Construction or Destruction...oh yeah! Raming speed...*

That is great but, it could use a crazed :freak: driver. I am thinking of that movie now with the trucks and stuff coming to life.

Bob...nice doozer...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A doozy of a dozer!! Geeez what will we think up next???!!! LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Is Jeff Burton driving that one???  ... Need to take it to Bristol!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Fastest Dozer ever! :thumbsup:
Good show!


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

bobhch said:


> That is great but, it could use a crazed :freak: driver. I am thinking of that movie now with the trucks and stuff coming to life.
> 
> Bob...nice doozer...zilla


Maximum Overdrive by Stephen King


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Green goblin head from my son's lego(mega block's)on the front of a black tyco tractor!(semi)great ideal.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Shopping Cart and a Dozer....mmmmmm.....let's see........................ 
"Clean-up in aisle 3" :jest:

Graet ideas for slots :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

One for the mopar fans, Wes is going to want one of these


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

just need an HW hemi stickin out of it !


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> One for the mopar fans, Wes is going to want one of these


YYYEAAAHHHHHHHH!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool looking dozer!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

hmmm. Nascart. I can't tell the difference between a dodge and a Ford except the decals.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

TomH said:


> hmmm. Nascart. I can't tell the difference between a dodge and a Ford except the decals.



LOL................


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TomH said:


> hmmm. Nascart. I can't tell the difference between a dodge and a Ford except the decals.


I believe many of us suffer with that problem.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

might as well put the decals on backwards....dorfs and egdods....from my perspective.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Earlier in this tread I painted a JL mustang that everyone said needed new wheels(pics page 1), After a recent purchase on here I received 24 sets of aluminum rims with silicone tires. First set went on the stang!!! Also have been doing some polishing of some old tyco brass chassis, LOOK AT THAT BABY SHINE!!!!!!!! 3 on the left are polished


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice 'Stang!!!!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I may have some of these aluminum rims to sell(with set screws an axle, you supply the alan wrench), I don't have 24 tjet/jl/aw cars to put them all on. 
I am also looking for 3 threaded rear axles if anyone has any to part with


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> I may have some of these aluminum rims to sell(with set screws an axle, you supply the alan wrench), I don't have 24 tjet/jl/aw cars to put them all on.
> I am also looking for 3 threaded rear axles if anyone has any to part with


I have 3 axles I can spare. Wheels for axles trade?? PM me.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The wheels make all the difference!!!! Nice job!!!! Nice buffin' job too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Been awhile since I posted anything, been working my @ss off at work and summer things, but when I got a min or 2 I try and do a little work on the projects, here is a new 4x4 truck I'm working on casting for the 440x2 LWB pan and the 57 chopped and lowered that needs a little more filling and sanding before casting


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

glad to see you still at it. Yeah Summer things here also but, always looking for that slot car build time...when possible.

Bob...nice projects...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great to see you back GW!!! I'm liking that red 4x4 Hot Rod. Those 57 rear quarters are barely hanging!!! ... RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool looking stuff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

How low can ya go.....hehehe....sweet! :thumbsup:


----------

